# BLCK Vapour Discount Code



## Richio (22/4/16)

Hello There Weekend
BLCK Vapour is now LIVE & we kicking the weekend off with an awesome special for all you vapers out there. 
Get 10% off on ALL products for this weekend only!!!
USE THE CODE BLCK10 ON CHECKOUT 
*www.blckvapour.co.za*​
If there's 1 thing we love more than a good vape, it's feedback. Please share your thoughts with us, with regards to our site & what we can do to improve your DIY Experience.

*Do Yourself a Flavour!!!
The BLCK Vapour Team*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MorneW (22/4/16)

Hi, I must be blind but what is your site URL?


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

Sorry @MorneW I have inserted it. 
www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/4/16)

MorneW said:


> Hi, I must be blind but what is your site URL?




http://www.blckvapour.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MorneW (22/4/16)

Order placed


----------



## MurderDoll (22/4/16)

What area are you located?
Can we come and collect or is it strictly courier?
Couldn't find any of those details.


----------



## Richio (22/4/16)

MurderDoll said:


> What area are you located?
> Can we come and collect or is it strictly courier?
> Couldn't find any of those details.


Hi @MurderDoll we based on the East Rand & don't normally allow collections as we distribute from an enclosed area, but I can do it by prior arrangement. Just send me a message/ e mail with what you looking for & we can take it from there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (22/4/16)

@Richio I went through the whole process and forgot to add the discount code upon checkout  Just did the transaction now


----------



## MoneymanVape (22/4/16)

What courier does blck vapour use?


----------



## Richio (24/4/16)

Hi Vapers
*
Last few hours of our crazy weekend special!!!*
Get your orders in before midnight to take advantage of 10ml TFA concentrates at R36.00
*Code: BLCK10*

The BLCK Vapour Team


----------

